# Curious to know...



## MrBeaman (May 23, 2015)

Wondering if any guys on here have ever downloaded a help book to help them with women. Trying to move on from my WS and i ran into an Ebook called Language of Lust online. Can't seem to find any legit reviews online though.

Anybody ever buy something like this...does this **** work?

I'd like to know your opinions before i dish out 50 bucks.

Not sure if this is a good place to post this but here goes anyways...

I've been out of the dating game so long, I'm just looking for an edge I guess.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Having read through your other thread, I'd recommend that you start w/ "No More Mister Nice Guy" by Robert Glover. You can find it free in PDF format online, or you can buy it in paperback or Kindle format from Amazon, and probably for 20 bucks or less.

You could also pick up "Married Man's Sex Life Primer" by Athol Kay, but I'd caution you from taking some of the more extreme ideas presented within to heart. I don't think there is a _legitimately_ free version of MMSLP available online, but it should sell for about the same price as NMMNG, and it is also available from Amazon in multiple formats.


----------



## MrBeaman (May 23, 2015)

Read No more Mr. Nice Guy...it was OK I guess...

I understand the basic principle of not being a pleaser to women.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm not a guy, but there is a review on YouTube: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=w0PPaD6bW2A


----------



## MrBeaman (May 23, 2015)

The review was helpful. Thanks


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Read Hold On To Your N.U.T.'s by Wayne Levine. It is a great, simple book. It is sort of the bridge between MMSLP and NMMNG.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

MrBeaman said:


> Read No more Mr. Nice Guy...it was OK I guess...
> 
> I understand the basic principle of not being a pleaser to women.


I learned a lot from that Book. I didn't see it as not about being a pleaser.

It is more about co-dependence to a woman.

It is more about covert contracts a man will make in his head and not tell a woman.

It is more about men who foget how to "Get a Life" and include things in their life that make them happy and expand their outlook.

It is more about improving yourself and becoming an "integrated man" with principles that women find fascinating and unique.

It is more about finding other men to mentor you and encourage you to do manly things.


Glover's NMMNG was a very helpful book. I would also suggest Chapman's 5 Languages of Love, and Sue Johnson's Hold Me Tight.

Before you can really love someone else, you should learn to love yourself and know who you are.

Good luck to you.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

MrBeaman said:


> Wondering if any guys on here have ever downloaded a help book to help them with women. Trying to move on from my WS and i ran into an Ebook called Language of Lust online. Can't seem to find any legit reviews online though.
> 
> Anybody ever buy something like this...does this **** work?
> 
> ...


Save the 50 Bucks...use it go go shoot some pool, Have a drink.


----------



## xleilvparc (Jul 1, 2015)

I don't think there is a legitimately free version of MMSLP available online


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

xleilvparc said:


> I don't think there is a legitimately free version of MMSLP available online


Neither of NMMNG. Even if we see it often here...


----------



## cgiles (Dec 10, 2014)

MrBeaman said:


> Read No more Mr. Nice Guy...it was OK I guess...
> 
> I understand the basic principle of not being a pleaser to women.


And how far are you in the BFE (break free exercice) ?

Let me ask you a simple question, would you date yourself ?


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, I did. It was a guide to divorce in my state. Worked great!


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

The following link is to a NYT article about how to get a woman (and yourself) so hot for each other that you will want to marry.

Kind of playing with fire, but sounds like what you are looking for.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/11/fashion/no-37-big-wedding-or-small.html?_r=0


----------



## MrBeaman (May 23, 2015)

cgiles said:


> And how far are you in the BFE (break free exercice) ?
> 
> Let me ask you a simple question, would you date yourself ?


I would definitely date myself. If i was a woman of course


----------

